# Almond butter



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Came across a Chocolatier recipe for Chocolate Almond Cake. Calls for almond butter. Says can be found in supermarkets or gourmet food stores.
Whats that?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Just like peanut butter, only with almonds. You can make it in the blender, just keep it on way past the point you'd need for 'fine chopped', and it will magicallly turn into butter. 

In the supermarket, look in the peanut butter section; if they carry it, that's where it should be. Also check health food stores, there are some really good organic brands.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Marmalady
Was thinking on making my own that way, but thought it might have some sugar in it.
Somewhat like apple butter.
I'll check the health food stores.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Just a note: this is stuff is pretty pricey! I saw some random organic brand for lke $8 for a small jar.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here are recipes for homemade almond butter, obviously for different uses:

Almond Butter

Almond Butter

Almond Butter

:lips:


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Cchiu for the links.
You are right Lotus, at the health food stores, the butter is $8.00.
Might as well make your own.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

You're welcome Spoons, let us know how your cake turns out!


----------

